# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Акции от byfly и ZALA ко Дню Святого Валентина

## ByFly

Акции ко Дню Святого Валентина открывают цикл праздничных акций от byfly и ZALA.
 	В период с 11 по 15 февраля 2014 г.:
 	ВСЕ новые и существующие абоненты получат скидку в размере 100% от абонементной платы на первый месяц работы при подключении к byfly и ZALA по отдельности или в составе пакета. При подключении только к ZALA плата за подключение также не взимается.

 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

